# [Anfrage] - Zotac GTX 275



## sandman2003 (13. Dezember 2010)

wieviel würdet ihr mir zahlen?^^

1 Jahr alt.. also noch restgewährleistung.. rechnung und originalverpackung vorhanden..

gruß


----------



## svd (13. Dezember 2010)

Ist leider nicht mehr soo viel wert.

Die GTX275 liegt leistungsmäßig, im Schnitt, auf Höhe der GTX460 (768MB), ist aber "nur" eine DX10 Karte.
Die GTX460 gibt es schon ab €130.

Ich nehme an, du bekommst, wenn du Glück hast, einen Hunderter dafür. 
Was sehr schmerzt. Denn Anfang des Jahres hat meine GTX275 (1792MB) auch noch das Doppelte gekostet. 
Und der AC Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro dazu, nochmal €30. *argl*


----------

